# Found: Steering Wheel Torque spec



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is what I found at AutoZone.com and even though it says it is for the Cruze, it also seems to be originally for a Mazda. Could be correct.

https://www.autozone.com/repairguid...eel/Removal-Installation/_/P-0996b43f8037cdb5


I called my local Chevy parts man and he was kind enough to tell me it is *33ft-lbs*.


Back to work installing my new wheel!


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> This is what I found at AutoZone.com and even though it says it is for the Cruze, it also seems to be originally for a Mazda. Could be correct.
> 
> https://www.autozone.com/repairguid...eel/Removal-Installation/_/P-0996b43f8037cdb5
> 
> ...


Glad you found it, I was going to call my buddy at the dealer to find out, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

